# LIB ??? mais qu'est-ce donc ?



## Hakton (13 Mai 2003)

bon voilà, j'arrive à ouvrir dragthing et appleworks sous osX mais sous os9 on me demande "Interface Lib - get Component Resource"...
je ne sais même pas ce que c'est...
ou je peux le trouver ?
merci de me répondre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





je viens de remarquer aussi que je ne peux plus utiliser certaines apllications comme "mozilla" (navigateur net) et mon imprimante "directeur hp".
ca me met "QuickTimeLib" introuvable....
qu'est-ce que je dois faire ?
parceque pour les navig c'est pas grave (vu que ca marche sous osX), mais par contre pour mon imprimante c'est très grave, car j'en ai besoin et je ne peux pas l'utiliser !


----------



## Télémac (13 Mai 2003)

tu peux donner plus d'infos?

as tu une machine récente qui ne boote plus sour 9?

etc..


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Télémac:</font><hr /> * tu peux donner plus d'infos?

as tu une machine récente qui ne boote plus sour 9?  * 

[/QUOTE]
Je dirais totalement au hasard qu'il a un iMac SE 600 Mhz avec 128 Mo de RAM et 40 Go de disque dur


----------



## Hakton (13 Mai 2003)

oui, c'est bien ca dark, tu t'en ai bien rappelé lol.
en fait, je suis que sur osX, mais pour l'imprimante scanner je suis obligé d'aller sur os9...
et deja ca me saoule d'aller sur os9, mais en plus il faut une extension (ou je ne sais quoi) en plus.


----------



## teo (14 Mai 2003)

Lib c'est Libraries (Bibliothèques en français)
Serait-ce une désinstallation puis réinstallation à l'horizon ?


----------



## JediMac (14 Mai 2003)

As-tu vérifié dans le gestionnaire d'extensions que ces lib étaient sélectionnées ? Dans les options de classic, tu peux demander à l'ouvrir au démarrage de Classic.


----------



## Hakton (21 Mai 2003)

oui apparemment c'est que à cause de ce quicktime lib que je n'arrive pas a utiliser l'imprimante et autre...
je ne sais pas trop ce que c'est, je crois que c'est une extension qui manque. 
et quand je fais la mise à jours de quicktime ce n'est pas dedans.
bon je je crois que je n'ai plus d'autres choix que d'acheter une nouvelle imprimante pour osX.
tan pis... :-? 
je vais encore voir si l'extension est selectionné avant (si elle y est).et oui, j'vais désinstallé et réinstallé pour avoir une meilleure version de quicktime.
c'est depuis ca que ca déconne.


----------



## Luc G (21 Mai 2003)

Pas trop le temps ni la tête à réfléchir, alors je cause sans garantie mais ça pourrait ressembler à un problème d'installation double de quicktime avec des composants américains et d'autres français : auquel cas il faudrait éliminer (disons, écarter, c'est plus prudent) les extensions d'une des langues, de préférence la version la plus vieille.

mais c'est sans garanties.


----------



## Hakton (25 Mai 2003)

je vais faire plus simple, je vais tout viré.
et installer le quicktime 6 à nouveau.


----------



## Hakton (25 Mai 2003)

bon j'ai jeté des fichiers QT, mais yen a que je ne peux pas jeter, ya écrit que ca appartient à root...
comment je fais pour supprimer ca ?


----------



## roro (25 Mai 2003)

sous 9, tu ne dois pas avoir ce type de message.


----------



## JediMac (26 Mai 2003)

Sinon, tu lis ça





.
Mais en bref, root est un super-user qui a le droit de tout faire y compris des conneries pouvant planter pour de bon ta bécane. Par défaut et par sécurité, il n'est pas activé avec Jaguar. Pour en savoir plus et l'activer. Encore quelques explications.
Une fois ce compte activé, tu redémarres en root et tu vires les fichiers en étant bien conscient de ce que tu fais... Ensuite tu te reloges vite sous ton user courant.


----------



## roro (26 Mai 2003)

c'est quoi ce foutoir... on parle d'un pbm sous X ou sous 9 ??
merci à l'initiateur de ce sujet de nous en dire plus.


----------



## JediMac (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par roro:</font><hr /> * c'est quoi ce foutoir... on parle d'un pbm sous X ou sous 9 ??
merci à l'initiateur de ce sujet de nous en dire plus. * 

[/QUOTE]Ben si je relis ses threads, Hakton a X et Classic. Et comme je fais confiance à sa capacité de lecture, s'il a vu des problèmes d'autorisation, c'est forcément sous X, même si les fichiers en question doivent concerner un soft Classic... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ceci étant, pour les virer, la solution de ne pas activer "root" mais de démarrer sous OS 9 et mettre les fichiers à la corbeille est aussi valable puisque Hakton a un Mac capable de démarrer sous OS 9 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Hakton (1 Juin 2003)

LOL excusez-moi si je n'ai pas été clair...
mais bon, maintenant c'est réglé, j'ai tout formaté !
puisque ca planté complétement à la fin, une fois que j'avais  viré QT... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



donc maintenant j'ai ordi tout neuf.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




par contre j'ai les boules d'installer QT6.2 !
dites-moi une chose...dois-je effacer l'autre QT avant de mettre le  6.2 ?


----------



## roro (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Hakton:</font><hr /> *dites-moi une chose...dois-je effacer l'autre QT avant de mettre le  6.2 ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

quel que soit le système tu peux mettre à jour QT sans retirer la version précédente.


----------



## Hakton (3 Juin 2003)

ok, merci, je crois même qu'il vaut mieux.


----------



## teo (5 Juin 2003)

Y'a même une nouvelle version 6.3 au cas où...


----------



## Hakton (7 Juin 2003)

ah oui ? merci de me le dire, je n'étais pas au courant.


----------

